# Happy New Year everyone!!



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

You sure you weren't peaking at the dog on my lap?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me! Just like every year since 1990.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The BEST way to spend the New Year.And safest.I wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The best part? My day isn't wasted dealing with a hangover.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep safe and no hangover . I had a cat and dog on my lap when I put that pic up lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to my sister's for dinner but left early because of the fireworks and my dog. she gets terrified.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We heard fire works around 11 . Then I turned all the radios on to drown it out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The rain drove those with fireworks indoors last night.


----------

